# Shanxi Xingyiquan



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2006)

I am not that advanced in Xingyi and what I did was Hebei style and to be honest the only part of Xingyi I now train is Santi shi. I found myself wondering about the other 2 main styles of Xingyi; Henan and Shanxi.  So far all I have found were videos of  Shanxi and I decided to post them just incase anyone else was interested. 

As a side note to this; I knew Bagua did train some Xingyi but until I saw this today I didn't know Xingyi had some Bagua the "pan gu circle walking of Xingyi"

Xingyiquan by Feng Zheng-bao - Shanxi xingyiquan 
jing training, xingyi push hands, forms




 
Shanxi 




 
Xingyi quan from Shanxi -Liu Dingyi




 
Shanxi Xingyi (1of2)




 
Shanxi Xingyi (2of2)


----------



## HG1 (Dec 7, 2006)

www.hsing-i.com Sifu Mike Patterson's website has some Sanxi Hsing-I video.  

There was a good Hsing-I video on youtube, It was called This Is Xingyiquan.  I don't know which of the three styles it is.


----------



## xingyiquan (Dec 8, 2006)

HG1 said:


> www.hsing-i.com Sifu Mike Patterson's website has some Sanxi Hsing-I video.
> 
> There was a good Hsing-I video on youtube, It was called This Is Xingyiquan.  I don't know which of the three styles it is.


It actually includes shanxi, hebei, henan xinyiliuhe 3 styles in the video.


----------

